# Deer attractant are now banned in ontario...



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*return*

bass pro has a great return policy.is it just scents they wont take back


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

Which is the only attractant using 'deer parts' that I can think of....

Really a poor move if they are trying to prevent CWD. As if it is going to be spread from a scent drag or scent bomb etc. I'm not even aware that CWD is in Ontario....(not to say it isn't, I'm just not aware of it, or checked to see if it was.... sure isn't in my area....) I'm all for preventing CWD, and taking any steps that will actually stop or slow it's spread. Unfortunetally I really doubt this is one of them.


----------



## red x (Mar 24, 2009)

cheaplaughs said:


> bass pro has a great return policy.is it just scents they wont take back


Oh, don't get me wrong I do understand why they will not take back the scents. and I am not questioning the BPS return policy. 

I am stating if the reg is not being informed at the store, and should I just keep using it since it is available to me right now.

it's not the most money spent, and tossing it don;t reality matter to me. I feel that it does goes to waste, I do not like wasting any items...

also I just don't understand the CWD spreading with the use of urine or other body fluid added attractive. 

most of the people I talked to don't know the reg, don't care or will not follow this...
I just saw the other post about this... i guess i was slow


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

the regs do not prevent the sale of these attractents or lures just there use . you still can make them and sell them , just dont get caught using them . thats when the crap will hit the fan and you . also this reg just came out , think of all the small shops that just got there fall supply in only to find out the markets closed ,a small fortune lost and another victory for anti hunters . on a final note u.s. and canadian scientists have proven that cwd is not transmitted by these products .


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Another politically correct knee jerk reaction from McGinty's liberals. Legislation with absolutely no research, caving in to the anti hunting bureaucrats and politicians.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So they ban us from using stuff like this, but if a game farm in say, Pennsylvania, wants to transport a deer to a game farm in say, Michigan, they can just truck it right though our Province without any hassle as long as it's tagged properly. If that deer carries CWD by chance, then it now has possibly infested our area. Why is this not stopped? 

If it's meant to stop the spreading of CWD, why is it that you can have any of this stuff in your possession, you just can't use it for hunting purposes? Seems to me that only the hunter is targeted.


----------



## house4ursoul (Aug 15, 2009)

The reason they ban ANY attractant containing ANY deer parts is because it would be too difficult to manage certain attractants with certain deer parts. Also since it is not 100% known how CWD is spread allowing the use of attractants with deer part A and not ones with deer part B could potentially be a bad idea. 
Why do we hunters right away blame political parties?

You can have this stuff in your possession for the same reason why youre allowed to have ammonium nitrates, you just cant make bombs with it.
No ones out to get hunters. There is no "conspiracy" against us. We just dont like it when the fish and game commission manages wildlife and then we either dont get to hunt that particular game or were not allowed to hunt it how we want. Its all done for a reason. If it were up to MOST hunters, wed shoot everything in sight. Theres a reason why there are units put in place to manage us.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

house4ursoul said:


> The reason they ban ANY attractant containing ANY deer parts is because it would be too difficult to manage certain attractants with certain deer parts. Also since it is not 100% known how CWD is spread allowing the use of attractants with deer part A and not ones with deer part B could potentially be a bad idea.
> Why do we hunters right away blame political parties?
> 
> You can have this stuff in your possession for the same reason why youre allowed to have ammonium nitrates, you just cant make bombs with it.
> No ones out to get hunters. There is no "conspiracy" against us. We just dont like it when the fish and game commission manages wildlife and then we either dont get to hunt that particular game or were not allowed to hunt it how we want. Its all done for a reason. If it were up to MOST hunters, wed shoot everything in sight. Theres a reason why there are units put in place to manage us.


 This statement would be like me commenting on something that was done in San Jose when I don't even live there and know nothing about the area. You really don't know how the MNR operates here and trust me, it's nothing like where you live so please don't sit here and make us sound bad for blaming who we blame. We have every right to blame them here because they have proven us right time and time again.


----------



## house4ursoul (Aug 15, 2009)

Youre right I digress. I dont live there so I wont comment on this thread. Just thought some outsiders prespective might be useful. But like most people on this thread, when you dont tell them what they want to hear, they immediately reject it and lynch you for even saying it. 
Now we know the reason they banned attractant was because theres a conspiracy to eradicate all hunters. I also hear that theyre trying to replace all hunters with alien life forms from roswell.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

house4ursoul said:


> Youre right I digress. I dont live there so I wont comment on this thread. Just thought some outsiders prespective might be useful. But like most people on this thread, when you dont tell them what they want to hear, they immediately reject it and lynch you for even saying it.
> Now we know the reason they banned attractant was because theres a conspiracy to eradicate all hunters. I also hear that theyre trying to replace all hunters with alien life forms from roswell.


Your first comment was what one would hope how decisions are made by the powers to be, but in Ontario we have found this unfortunately is not the case. It seems money is the talker, when the greenpeacers flash money sane thoughts from the ministry is thrown out the window ,as we found out with the cancellation of the spring bear hunt.
Your second comment wasn't called for as you stated you didn't live here or know what is happening in this Province, but again we would hope this decision is from fact but so far there has been no solid facts to prove their decision


----------



## Ikantski (Jan 1, 2010)

house4ursoul said:


> Now we know the reason they banned attractant was because theres a conspiracy to eradicate all hunters.


I'm pretty sure the actual conspiracy is to turn the MNR into a PR tool, every single news story starts with "MCGUINTY GOVERNMENT ... "

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=site:www.mnr.gov.on.ca+mcguinty&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

"Earlier this week, Minister of Natural Resources Linda Jeffrey signed an order banning the possession and use of *natural products containing body parts or fluids from members of the deer family* for the purposes of hunting in Ontario."

Is there not some synthetic lures that can be bought?


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

It's sad that the MNR used to be one of the leading minstries of its kind on the planet, now its just a PR grab for whoever's in power at the time


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

From what I understand synthetics can be used, But what I would like to know is how does someone prove what is real and what is not? Do you get the C/O to take a little swigg! LOL...:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I went to the big CTC on Ottawa/Fisher Hallman here in Kitchener today, they have a lot of hunting stuff and they had quite a lot of lures out.. I asked the guy if he knew the rule and he didn't.. 

Gilles


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Was in BPS just yesterday to pick up a few last minutes thing that I needed for the upcoming hunting season. Scents were one of the things on my list, the only synthetic scents I could find on the whole shelf there was made by Tink's 69 so I bought it to try it out an see how it works. Used to use nothing but H.S Scents before but couldn't find any that were Synthetic.

Matt



sidekick101 said:


> "Earlier this week, Minister of Natural Resources Linda Jeffrey signed an order banning the possession and use of *natural products containing body parts or fluids from members of the deer family* for the purposes of hunting in Ontario."
> 
> Is there not some synthetic lures that can be bought?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Its a joke! Game wardens running around checking to see if you have deer urine for the purpose of hunting. I blame the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters they have been pushing this for quite some time now and they just lost my membership over it. Il spend that money on something else.


----------



## mapleleaf1970 (Dec 2, 2008)

You know we have 2500 tags available for WMU 13... Surplus doe tags because the deer are taking over in this area and the government is saying please do something about it but you know we can't use deer attractants to do the job. I swear they want to put an end to any wildlife activities such as hunting or fishing.

Just wait and see the next thing mark my words we'll be registering our compound bows , crossbows or you will need to get it licensed.


----------

